
Ask HN: Middleman-free sites like hnhiring.me/craigslist to find freelance work? - notetoself
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve had good experiences through hnhiring.me and craigslist this last year, but I was wondering if there were any other good sites to browse for freelancing work (software, in my case)?<p>I&#x27;d like to avoid &quot;middleman&quot; services like upwork, as they tend to drive the price down and are saturated with mediocre off-shore contractors.<p>I recently started a small (currently four-man) software&#x2F;marketing consultancy based in NYC. The work has been steady, but I&#x27;ve only been able to find a couple good online pipelines that don&#x27;t go through a middleman service and we&#x27;d all love to take on more jobs.<p>Thanks!
======
bluewater
You might consider looking at lets workshop.com, it's relatively inexpensive
and is a curated list of online freelance leads.

~~~
notetoself
Awesome, thanks. I'll check it out!

